# CPL ou Wifi Mesh



## Pikachoux (15 Septembre 2019)

Salut à tous !

Je vais avoir la fibre début octobre, et je voulais savoir si je devais garder mes CPL 500Mbts ou investir dans du wifi mesh ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## JLB21 (16 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Peut être quelques premiers éléments de réponse ici ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Lors de l'installation de la fibre chez moi par les techniciens Orange, ces derniers ont "validé" mes boitiers CPL car c'était des 500Mb. A l'usage, j'en suis toujours très content et je ne remarque pas un débit moins bon que ma machine principale branchée en direct sur ma box.


----------



## JLB21 (16 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> je ne remarque pas un débit moins bon que ma machine principale branchée en direct sur ma box.



Bonjour Sly54 

Sans doute est-ce parce que tu as un réseau électrique d'excellente qualité. Car cela joue énormément.
Et cela suppose que tu aies un débit fibre inférieur à 500 Mbps.
Quel est ton débit en sortie de box ?

Avec le temps, j'ai eu plusieurs modèles de boîtiers CPL, mes précédente étant des Devolo 9377 dLAN 1200.
Actuellement, j'ai des TP-Link CPL 2000 qui m'offrent un débit nettement supérieur à celui des Devolo.
Mais très inférieur aux 900 Mbps en moyenne constatés en sortie de box.


----------



## Pikachoux (16 Septembre 2019)

Merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai une maison de 2003 donc mon réseau électrique est normalement correct.
Par contre, impossible de connaitre les limites avec mes CPL 500 actuels vu que j'ai actuellement une connexion ADSL de 8mbits max ^^!
Personne n'a testé les netgear orbi rbk50 pour connaitre en réel les débits fournis ?


----------



## JLB21 (16 Septembre 2019)

Pikachoux a dit:


> impossible de connaitre les limites avec mes CPL 500 actuels


Dès que la fibre sera installée, tu seras immédiatement fixé…


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Sans doute est-ce parce que tu as un réseau électrique d'excellente qualité.


Je ne peux pas dire… Je l'espère 




JLB21 a dit:


> Quel est ton débit en sortie de box ?


Je fais comment ? Un speed test sur mon ordinateur connecté en Ethernet sur la box ?


----------



## JLB21 (16 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un speed test sur mon ordinateur connecté en Ethernet sur la box ?


Oui, peut-être y a-t'il d'autres méthodes, mais c'est ainsi que je procède.
Mon iMac connecté par ethernet à la box : 900 Mbps de moyenne en down, 250 seulement en up (pour 400 annoncé par Free).
Le même dans mon bureau connecté à un boîtier CPL, 145 en down et 95 en up.





Ce qui suppose une énorme déperdition…

Déperdition encore plus grande en wifi, sachant que grâce à mon dispositif 'mesh', j'ai 50 Mbps partout dans mon domicile (pour mes appareils mobiles). Et sans ce dispositif, au plus près de la box je me situe entre 16 et 20 Mbps en down et un peu plus de 10 en up, avec des pièces à zéro.


----------



## pouppinou (16 Septembre 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Sans doute est-ce parce que tu as un réseau électrique d'excellente qualité. Car cela joue énormément.
> Et cela suppose que tu aies un débit fibre inférieur à 500 Mbps.


@JLB21
C'est clair. Moi je me suis fait avoir avec 2 vieilles fermettes mitoyennes et devenues une seule demeure où il suffit d'un mur pour que le WiFi ne soit plus que peau de chagrin. J'ai donc opté pour le CPL, mais... même si la fermette n'a plus qu'un seul compteur, les 2 réseaux électriques autrefois indépendants même réunis aujourd'hui sur un seul compteur fait que le CPL ne peut pas passer d'un côté à l'autre du réseau électrique . Du coup câblage en grosse fibre ethernet  d'un côté à l'autre de la fermette, je garde le débit source et je fais le pont en WiFi avec mon iMac côté opposé de la fermette ou se trouve la box pour mes iDevises quand je passe du côté non Box. Et je coupe le pont WiFi la nuit pour ne pas me prendre des ondes inutiles car les chambres sont du côté non Box.
Du coup j'ai mis le CPL au niveau du TV-multimedia, côté Box donc.
Bon j'espère que vous avez tout suivi car demain interrogation sur combien comporte de pièces la fermette, le nombre de mètre carré de chaque  pièce, du quel côté de la fermette se trouve la Box par rapport au soleil et si il y a du feu dans la cheminée.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2019)

J'ai donc fait le test et je vois que la déperdition est importante :

En Ethernet près de la box :
descendant : 222.2Mbps - montant : 185.0Mbps - Temps moyen de chargement des pages web : 1.25s. 

Avec un boitier CPL +un switch, une bonne quinzaine de mètres plus loin :
descendant : 38,4Mbps - montant : 32.0Mbps - Temps moyen de chargement des pages web : 1.40s. 

La perte est donc importante, mais aucun problème pour regarder la télé et être sur l'ordi, à jour à WoW ou regarder en streaming


----------



## JLB21 (17 Septembre 2019)

Ce qui signifie chez toi comme chez moi, que si le domicile *ne dispose pas d'un câblage ethernet* de toutes les pièces, et même si elle améliore considérablement le confort d'utilisation, la fibre n'est pas la panacée.

Quant aux wifi, du moins de part mon expérience, cela reste quand-même extrêmement limité, avec 50 Mbps dans mon cas (grâce à mon réseau de 2 boîtiers Tenda Nova dont l'un est connecté par ethernet à la box).
N'étant nullement spécialiste de ces questions, je ne sais pas s'il existe des possibilités de débit supérieur ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Septembre 2019)

Après on peu aussi se poser la question du _besoin_ de gros débits dans toutes les pièces de la maison ? Mais peut être ce besoin va évoluer (rapidement) dans le futur !

C'est sûr que si on peut faire câbler ses pièces directement avec de l'Ethernet, c'est mieux, mais ça n'est quasiment possible (ou économiquement indolore) que dans le cas de construction neuve… Mais est-ce que dans 10 ans (ou moins ?) on aura encore besoin de câbles Ethernet chez nous ? Déjà qu'on voit qu'Apple enlève les ports Ethernet de ses portables, on peut s'interroger.


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Septembre 2019)

CPL ou Wifi Mesh?
Alors là, tout dépend du contexte et des specs des interfaces utilisées. Les réponses seront différentes suivant que l'on équipe un studio ou une maison de trois étages. Mais ça, tt l'monde le sait.

Pour moi, comme Sly54 l'a dit, le mieux c'est l'ethernet, mais il faut que ce soit prévu à la construction, sinon, c'est galère…

Perso, dans une grande maison non câblée, je choisirai CPL ET Wifi Mesh avec des boîtiers CPL disposant d'interfaces ethernet et WiFi Mesh. Si on veut avoir de bonnes performances, il faut prévoir des débits inter-boîtiers de 1200 ou 2400Mbps, et des ports ethernet Gigabit sur ceux-ci. Pas donné tout ça...
Un logiciel de surveillance du réseau peut être aussi intéressant. Devolo fournit un logiciel (Devolo cockpit) de supervision gratuit qui reconstitue automatiquement (sous forme graphique) l'architecture du réseau CPL et donne (via analyse du protocole "Home Plug AV) les vitesses inter-boîtiers dans les 2 sens. Mais d'autres constructeurs doivent aussi le proposer.

Dans tous les cas, si on recherche la performance, il faut éviter les boîtiers CPL 500Mbps car ils ont un ou 2 ports Fast Ethernet (100Mbps) . Donc, entre 2 machines, on ne pourra pas faire plus que 100Mbps.


----------



## JLB21 (17 Septembre 2019)

Bonne synthèse ! 

Dans le choix, il faut aussi prendre en compte ses exigences de débit. 
Sauf si quelqu'un peu apporter des compléments d'informations, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse atteindre des débits aussi hauts que ceux permis par le CPL.

Chez moi, la Freebox connectée en FTTH est au 'cul' de ma TV. Et mon iMac principal est à deux pièces de distance. D'où l'intérêt du CPL pour l'alimenter.
Si j'avais une activité professionnelle, il est clair que j'aurais fait passer un câble ethernet.

Concernant le CPL, j'ai pu en effet vérifier les différences d'efficacité selon le débit nominal des boîtiers. J'ai utilisé depuis 2001 les boîtiers CPL livrés avec la Freebox, remplacés par des FreePlug lors de ma migration vers la FreeBox Révolution en 2011. 
Ces CPL en 80 Mpps, peu efficients, ont été complémentés avantageusement beaucoup plus tard par des Netgear XET1001-ISS 85 Mbps.
Remplacés ensuite par des Devolo dLAN 200 AV, remplacés à leur tour quand je suis passé à la fibre par des Devolo dLAN 1200 fournis avec le logiciel Cockpit dont tu parles (sans grand intérêt). 
*A chaque montée en gamme, il y eut un gain important de débit*.
Le passage de ma machine au 64 bits en 2018 a rendu les Devolo 1200 inopérants, de même que le logiciel.

C'est alors que j'ai acquis des TP-Link 2000, ceux-ci ayant permis un quasi doublement du débit comparé aux Devolo 1200.

A savoir aussi lors d'utilisation de CPL : j'ai remarqué que pour une efficacité optimale, il fallait les connecter à la première prise d'amenée du courant dans une pièce. J'ai 4 prises de courant dans mon bureau. Si je connecte mon boîtier à l'une ou l'autre des prises en dehors de celle d'entrée, le débit chute drastiquement.
Ces dispositifs sont TRES dépendants du réseau domestique en électricité.

Enfin, concernant le wifi, comme dit plus haut, , celui de ma box est très faible et peu 'perforant' à travers les murs. Tout juste utilisable dans la pièce contiguë à celle de la box.

C'est pourquoi j'ai été très enthousiasmé au vu des débits uniformément obtenus (mini 50 Mbps) dans toutes les pièces de mon domicile avec seulement 2 boîtiers (sur trois achetés) de marque Tenda Nova (qui disposent chacun de 2 prises ethernet).
Je ne sais pas qu'en est'il avec les boxes d'autres FAI, mais je ne comprends pas que la FreeBox ne soit pas équipée des mêmes dispositifs que ces boîtiers Mesh…


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Septembre 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> A savoir aussi lors d'utilisation de CPL : j'ai remarqué que pour une efficacité optimale, il fallait les connecter à la première prise d'amenée du courant dans une pièce. J'ai 4 prises de courant dans mon bureau. Si je connecte mon boîtier à l'une ou l'autre des prises en dehors de celle d'entrée, le débit chute drastiquement.
> Ces dispositifs sont TRES dépendants du réseau domestique en électricité.


Salut JLB21

Entièrement d'accord avec toi.
Je n'ai pas de boîtiers CPL très performants (4 Devolos 550 Duo+)
Ta remarque sur la position des prises est primordiale. Suivant la façon dont les prises sont chaînées, les débits peuvent varier énormément.
De même qu'il faut connecter le boîtier CPL directement sur la prise murale, et non sur une multi-prise.
On le sait, mais comme ça marche quand même, on ne contrôle pas les débits…

Tu dis aussi que le logiciel Devolo cockpit est sans grand intérêt. Je nuancerais ton propos. Il est utile lors de l'installation des boîtiers pour les positionner au bon endroit. Chez moi, un boîtier était sur une multi-prise, et le logiciel m'indiquait des débits inter-boîtiers à partir de celui-ci de l'ordre de 80Mbps. Avec ce même boîtier directement sur la prise murale et la multi-prise derrière le boîtier, je suis passé à 400Mbps.

Pour les débits inter-boîtiers, avec des boîtiers 1200Mbps, on peut arriver à faire autour de 300-400Mbps entre deux machines. Il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion. On n'approchera pas le Giga…


----------



## JLB21 (17 Septembre 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> on peut arriver à faire autour de 300-400Mbps entre deux machines.


Si seulement j'atteignais ce débit ! Pourtant le réseau d'électricité a été refait chez moi il y a moins de 15 ans.

Comme tu as pu le lire, je suis autour des 150 en down et près de 100 en up… à partir d'une arrivée mesurée à 900 en moyenne…

Ceci dit, à ces niveaux, les mises à jour ne prennent qu'une poignée de minutes, le streaming en 8k est une formalité de même que les upload sur YT, en plein format avec des débits vidéo maxi… Idem pour les albums photos en plein format sur Joomeo…

Depuis plusieurs années maintenant j'ai une sauvegarde de mon DDI en continu chez BackBlaze (+ de façon discontinue un DDE avec tous mes contenus multimedia). C'est complètement transparent au niveau de l'utilisation de ma machine. 
Mais le facteur limitant n'est pas ma bande passante en up, c'est leur serveur.




Maintenant comme l'écrit *Sly54*, d'aussi hauts débits sont ils indispensables ?
Pour la majorité d'entre nous, je ne le pense pas…


----------



## hercut (4 Novembre 2019)

Il faut aussi pensé au appareil connecté et de moins en moins connectable (je parles bien sur de port Ethernet)

Si tu n'as pas d'utilité pertinente de gros débit, l'un et l'autre seront efficaces. 
J'ai une tendance pour le wifi mesh a cause des appareils connectes.

Amazon va déployer une belle solution bientôt normalement et pas trop cher :
Eero Mesh Amazon
Si non la ref de mes recherches sont bien les orbi mais beaucoup plus cher;

J'ai la chance d'avoir une maison avec toutes les pièces câblées, j'attends les Eero Mech pro pour les brancher en POE (alimenté direct par Ethernet donc pas de câble d'alimentation, mais besoin d'un switch poe) afin que tout le bazars qui fonctionne en wifi soient connectés.


----------

